# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Convertir un code C en VHDL

## mariyouma

Bonjour  tous,

S'il vous plat, je veux savoir s'il y a un compilateur qui permet de transformer un code c en vhdl.

merci d'avance.

----------


## mith06

Xilinx a un outil pour faire a, voir Vivado HLS.
Mathworks aussi a un toolbox pour Matlab pour gnrer du vhdl.

Mais dans tous les cas (de mon point de vu) cela revient  faire de la description de circuit en C, pour ensuite la convertir en VHDL. Donc mieux vaut directement faire du VHDL....
Le code C n'est dans la plus part des cas pas directement traduisible en VHDL.

----------


## princesse91

Bonjour,
Je veux convertir un code gnr sous C++ vers VHDL automatiquement mais j'ai pas trouv l'outil convenable.
Je me demande si vous pouvez m'aider ??
mercii d'avance  ::):

----------


## sgievounet

Salut,

Dans le post prcdent, deux solutions ont t mentionnes et elles sont trs bonne. (Vivado ou toolbox matlab)

Je te met en garde, si tu n'as pas de connaissance en VHDL et FPGA, ca risque d'tre compliqu pour toi.

Transformer du C++ en VHDL n'est pas magique, il faut prssentir la complexit de ce qui est dcri en C/C++, avoir de l'experience sur
cible, pour juger rapidement le besoin de ressources, la latence et le dbit atteignable sur FPGA.

Ca serait cool de nous en dire un peu plus... qu'est ce que tu as d'implment en en C++, on pourrait te repondre si ta dmarche a du sens

----------


## princesse91

Bonjour sgievounet;
Je suis entrain de faire mon projet sur les cross-compilateurs. En fait, je veux crire un code sous C++ puis le convertir automatiquement en VHDL sous QuartusII mais j'ai pas trouv l'outil convenable qui me permet de faire cette conversion. Il s'agit d'un simple code (addition,multiplication..). 
Concernant Vivado, il fonctionne sous Xilinix or je veux travailler sous QuartusII . J'ai russi  faire la conversion sous Matlab vers Quartus (VHDL) mais je suis bloqu dans C++. Que dois-je faire?
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## sgievounet

A mon sens, je ne m'y connais pas trop au niveau technologie Altera,  part VHDL sur cible. Je crois qu'ils sont assez impliqu en Open CL. 

Peut tre que je me trompe, mais pour moi cette solution est morte ne dans l'oeuf.

Je vois pas grand d'equivalent  HLS (uniquement pour Xilinx) qui connait ses limites...

A l'epoque il existait des logiciels, comme Handle C, Catapult, aucune ide s'ils sont toujours  jours.

Une des meilleurs solutions resterait les solutions de matlab avec leur ToolBox. 

Je crois avoir fait le tour

----------


## princesse91

Bonjour,
Je veux convertir du systemc to verilog RTL par l'outil sc2v mais j'ai pas compris comment l'utiliser.. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp??

----------


## amira_aguech

Bonjour,
Je veux convertir un code gnr sous C# vers VHDL automatiquement mais j'ai pas trouv l'outil convenable.
Je me demande si vous pouvez m'aider ??
mercii d'avance

----------

